# What Skye won't endure for a peanut



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I usually bring Skye in the house to give him a garlic capsule, or one thing or another, and it has become routine that when he is done he receives a peanut cut up in small pieces.

So Christmas Eve my son brought him in and put him in his giant stocking to take a picture, I expected him to go nuts, did he struggle to get out? No..he just sat in there, all cozy....

He knew there was something in it for him...he patiently sat and sat as my son took him around and took different pictures, he knew he was getting a reward when we were done.

I sure thought the picture would be alot bigger.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

LOL thats a great picture! Its funny what they will put up with for their people sometimes.
 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photo, Treesa! Indeed, Skye endured the utmost  

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Alas, an addiction can be a terribly debasing thing! Have you tried a twelve-step program?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Treesa, that's an absolutely adorable picture! I'm thinking if only help around the house could be had that cheaply  

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That one is soooo cute that I want to see the others.  

Maggie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I just love this picture. It would be a great Christmas card.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

"...The stockings were hung with the greatest of care,
With Skye in the middle, awaiting his share..." 

What a sweet photo!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone, I'm glad you enjoyed the picture, I will try again, only with a bigger picture.

Pidgey, addiction can be a terrible thing...LOL  , and I can put it to some good use, maybe I can put an apron on him and put him to work..fp.  

Maggie..we only saved one out of the bunch, but we can try again.

Reti...I should do that next year...thanks...

TerriB....Thanks for doing the pic "poetic justice"..very clever...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Adorable picture! I agree with Reti, that would make a great card!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Linda, glad to see you back.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Treesa -- What a cute picture of Skye! The fact that Skye posed for several pictures relatively still is truly a testament to the power of the peanut


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Derrick,

I'm thinking of all kinds of things I can teach him to do.... LOL  just kidding


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*SOOOOOO CUTE!!*


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very cute picture


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

That is a very cute picture of Skye in a Christmas stocking, Treesa, LOL! He looks very content all snuggled in like that Can you post a bigger picture though?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it is cute no matter how small it is. I just love it when they're peaking out at you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> That is a very cute picture of Skye in a Christmas stocking, Treesa, LOL! He looks very content all snuggled in like that Can you post a bigger picture though?



I thought the original picture I had was bigger, but it came out so small I was dissapointed. 

Most of my pictures are too big, or too small. Oh well.. I can use this stocking stuffer picture for my avatar


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Is that big enough for you..Brad. LOL


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

very cute

whats the white stuff around its beak?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Now that's an avatar!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Treesa, That is just a perfect size I can see the details much better now and the picture is oh so cute!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> very cute
> 
> whats the white stuff around its beak?



Skye is getting a nice white wattel around his beak, it comes with age. Though he was born April 14, 2002, which isn't that old, it seems to run in the family. His father Hamilton also displays a nice white wattel. The garlic also helps build a healthy wattel.

I'm guessing you don't see that in the ferals in London much, then....I wonder if they live to be 2 to 3 years and older.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Skye is getting a nice white wattel around his beak, it comes with age. Though he was born April 14, 2002, which isn't that old, it seems to run in the family. His father Hamilton also displays a nice white wattel. The garlic also helps build a healthy wattel.
> 
> I'm guessing you don't see that in the ferals in London much, then....I wonder if they live to be 2 to 3 years and older.


i dont see that very often on ferals

i wonder, how long on average do pigeons live for, a healthy one? could it go to 15 years?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

OH YEAAAAAH! Now you're talking! Beautiful BIG pic.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LondonPigeon said:


> i dont see that very often on ferals
> 
> i wonder, how long on average do pigeons live for, a healthy one? could it go to 15 years?



I would not venture to guess how old our feral population is, however I have heard the domestics can reach that age and older. Cher Ami, the war hero pigeon lived to be 21 years of age. Terry also has several wonderful old pigeons. Quality of life, good supportive care, especially nutrition, and genetics have everything to do with longevity.

I don't have any elderly birds because I have only had my birds since 2001...so my oldest were born in 2001, like Hamilton, Cooper, Ken, Archamedes....etc.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Garye said:


> OH YEAAAAAH! Now you're talking! Beautiful BIG pic.



I'm glad you appreciate that super close up! LOL


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tressa, you tell Skye for me that he is one beautiful boy. I just LOVE the larger picture. WOW.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Terry also has several wonderful old pigeons. Quality of life, good supportive care, especially nutrition, and genetics have everything to do with longevity.


Yep .. now that another year is upon us, my beloved Traveler has reached the age of 19. Chipper, one of my white ringneck doves, is now 21. Some of my other elder pigeons range in age from 7 to 15.

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> I would not venture to guess how old our feral population is, however I have heard the domestics can reach that age and older. Cher Ami, the war hero pigeon lived to be 21 years of age. Terry also has several wonderful old pigeons. Quality of life, good supportive care, especially nutrition, and genetics have everything to do with longevity.
> 
> I don't have any elderly birds because I have only had my birds since 2001...so my oldest were born in 2001, like Hamilton, Cooper, Ken, Archamedes....etc.


21 years! wow


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Tressa, you tell Skye for me that he is one beautiful boy. I just LOVE the larger picture. WOW.
> 
> Maggie



Thank you Maggie, I will tell him. He has all the ladies after him, human and hen pijjies. LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TAWhatley said:


> Yep .. now that another year is upon us, my beloved Traveler has reached the age of 19. Chipper, one of my white ringneck doves, is now 21. Some of my other elder pigeons range in age from 7 to 15.
> 
> Terry



Wow! I'm glad they are living with you, Terry. These rare old-timers need the kind of quality & supportive care from people, like you, who are sensitive to their needs.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow, Terry. I hope mine get to live that long. My oldest is Alice, seven now. Krames is probably older, but since he had no band I have no clue how old he might be.
You are a great pigeon mom. Those guys are so lucky to have you.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Golly, Terry, what a marvelous job you have done to have raised and cared for these elder pigeons. I just hope and pray mine live a long time too. What is the story on Traveler? And, is he pretty spry? My vet has a few doves that are well over 20 years old. It just grieves her when one of them passes away.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

....*And now I'd like to propose a toast on this first day of 2006......*May all our birds live to be a ripe old age. To a long & happy life for all our birds and their owners! 

Cheers!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Treesa, I'll definitely drink to that (though it's still a tad early in the day here)  

I can't take any credit for having raised any of my senior pigeons as they all arrived as adults. Most of them have been here for only six or seven years or less. My oldest hand raised baby is Ptero who will be five in April of 2006. 

Traveler is definitely still spry and still rules the roost in his litte pigeon family. He wears a 1987 AU band from the Devonshire club in the San Fernando Valley. He was found at the local Green Thumb Nursery with extensive injuries to his head and was brought to me for care. I was able to contact the secretary of the club but they kept band records for only five years .. by the time Traveler came to me, he was already going on 12 years old, so we were never able to locate his owner. Traveler is blind in one eye as a result of his injuries.

My other elder birds also wear AU, IF, or other pigeon organization bands attesting to their age.

In the case of Chipper, the ringneck dove, he was brought to me by an elderly man who had him for eighteen years and brought copies of veterinary records and a pet store receipt attesting to this. This man loved Chipper so much, and I felt so sad for him that he had to give Chipper up in order to move to Louisiana to live with his son. Since I got Chipper about three years ago, I know that he is at least 21. His original owner told me that Chipper was an adult when he got him, so tis possible that Chipper is even a bit older. He is also a very spry old bird but is content to spend his days sunning and relaxing with his cagemate.

I hope they will all be with me for many more years to come.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Terry, just beautiful stories all.

Maggie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Thanks Terry, just beautiful stories all.
> 
> Maggie



Ditto on that thought...she could write a book, huh?


----------

